# Housing crayfish together question



## Cray4me (Nov 24, 2010)

I have 15 Virile crayfish (caught from a creek) that I have had since the end of October. All are doing well. I also have an Electric Blue that I've had for 3 weeks now.
I want to house them in a 55g tank DIVIDED of course! 

I would like to downsize in the # of tanks I have running & house these guys together. I this do-able? 
A guy from another forum said it would be fine.

*c/p*

Thanks


----------



## Cray4me (Nov 24, 2010)

*c/p*


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

I don't see what the problem would be, as long as the tank is divided


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

how many crayfish could a 55g hold w/o the dividers?


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

M1ster Stanl3y said:


> how many crayfish could a 55g hold w/o the dividers?


I think it depends on the type of crayfish and the personality of the ones you have. The safe advice is only one per tank but in a larger tank two might be okay if they have space and caves to make their own territory.


----------

